# lighthouse, lightning, and a rainbow at nighttime.



## osirus (Jun 16, 2008)

went to take some more storm pics on  sunday after i did for saturday storms
and got this one that i rather liked.


----------



## saltface (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, it looks surreal. Were there double rainbows or what caused that?


----------



## osirus (Jun 16, 2008)

it was the lights from the marina behind me.
and as soon as the rain started to really come down, you could see the rainbows in the sky.( with your naked eye , not a camera effect)

( You cant really see the rain in the picture, but it was pretty much a torential downpour.. lol, you can kinda see on the left of the lighthouse where the rain was bouncing off it looks a lil different, and on the edge of the concrete/ water you can kidna see the rain bouncing off.)

I was inside the car taking those pics out the passenger window, still got soaked.. so did my 18-55.. the home made rain cover i made from a plastic bag i was using wasnt good enough and some water got into the lens..
its still drying out now..
hope its alright.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a great shot. I have a rainbow picture made from a spot light but its not worth posting...


----------



## saltface (Jun 17, 2008)

osirus said:


> it was the lights from the marina behind me.
> and as soon as the rain started to really come down, you could see the rainbows in the sky.( with your naked eye , not a camera effect)



Ah, two light sources. I was wondering how you could have merging rainbows.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

cool and you can see the pot of gold shining at the base of the light house too


----------

